# Thanks a lot



## Richard65 (Sep 19, 2018)

After sitting at my desk at lunchtime reading the forums on here I realised it probably was not good doing that so I took myself off for a little walk up around the City to Tower Bridge and back to the office where I decided to walk the five flights to the office (I made it to the third floor and called the life lol).

No sitting back at my desk not able to talk to anyone while I catch my breath.

Thanks a lot. Mind you I will now do this on a regular basis


----------



## grovesy (Sep 19, 2018)

Every little helps.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 19, 2018)

Good for you Richard. That's the way !


----------



## Lisa66 (Sep 19, 2018)

Always good to get out of the office for a bit, if only for different air and change of scene


----------

